# [beryl/radeon] Quelles performances?

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

Je viens de mettre en place beryl avec succès sur un système AIGLX/driver radeon/ATI9800pro/1680x1050. J'ai pris avec bien du retard le train du desktop 3D, mais j'ai pu voir que, dites moi si je me trompe, mais pour la plupart des ATIstes, c'est XGL+fglrx la recette magique, non?

Parce que chez moi, çà raaaaaame quelque chose d'impressionnant, même si déjà ça marche  :Smile: . Enfin, modulo quelques bugs graphiques comme des lignes de pixels verticaux qui s'invitent parfois.

En gros je voulais savoir si des gens avec des cartes >radeon 9500 utilisaient le driver libre avec AIGLX, et si ils avaient des perfs décentes. Notez bien que ma résolution doit pas aider, certes, mais quand même... Sinon, ya peut être des options pour optimiser la bête, mais je n'ai aps encore mis la main dessus.

Vos avis sur la question? Normal ou pas? :

Et un petit sondage pour voir si je suis vraiment le dernier ou juste dans le peloton de fin  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Et un petit sondage pour voir si je suis vraiment le dernier ou juste dans le peloton de fin 

 

Bonjour,

Si tu es dans le peleton de fin, je ne suis même pas dans la voiture balais.   :Laughing: 

C'est le genre de truc qui m'amuse 5 mn puis qui me gonfle ; donc je m'en passe très bien.

A+

----------

## guilc

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Et un petit sondage pour voir si je suis vraiment le dernier ou juste dans le peloton de fin  
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> Si tu es dans le peleton de fin, je ne suis même pas dans la voiture balais.  
> ...

 

+1

Testé, ça marche pas mal, mais c'est une ruine en productivité pure, donc je supporte pas. Mon desktop, j'aime pas qu'il me fasse perdre 1seconde avec des effets bien jolis et inutiles sur chaque transition. Ca ne m'apporte rien en terme d'utilisabilité du bureau ni de mes applications, même si il faut le reconnaître, il y a des trucs sympas du genre les aperçus de fenêtre dynamiques.

Enfin, je dois faire partie de ces dinosaures qui refusent de bouger  :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Et un petit sondage pour voir si je suis vraiment le dernier ou juste dans le peloton de fin 

 

ben je suis dans le même cas que nemo... j'avais un peu filé la main au début d'XGL mais depuis bah... c'est dans la todo list mais  alors bien collé au fond   :Laughing: 

Serions-nous des fossiles ? 

"N'en pêche", j'ai souvenir de époque pas si lointaine où nous voulions tous un desktop épuré de tous les gadgets (infobulles, animations, et caetera) voire pire et maintenant c'est l'inverse... un rajeunissement de la population, ou une influence sournoise des wizz msn et autres vistaland peut-être  ?  :Mr. Green: 

[troll?]Le gentooiste deviendrait-il un simple consommateur ou bien est-ce une "révolution" ?[/troll?]

----------

## geekounet

Beryl j'ai testé vite fait ya quelques temps juste pour faire joujou, mais je vois pas l'intérêt à la chose à part perdre du temps avec des gadgets inutiles. Et puis seul le WM est 3D, pas l'ensemble du desktop, donc je pense qu'un projet tel que Looking Glass a plus d'intérêt que Beryl et co.

Sinon ouais, je pense comme boozo que l'engouement pour Beryl et co. est plus une attirance pour les effets qui clignotent et tout, pour impressioner les potes. Le mauvais côté de la chose je trouve, c'est que les gens voulant faire tourner la chose souvent se résignent du coup à utiliser des drivers proprio juste pour faire le beau avec un desktop 3D, ce qui ralenti le développement des drivers libres du coup puisque qu'il y a moins de gens qui les utilisent.

J'aimais mieux moi aussi cette époque où tout le monde cherchait à avoir un desktop léger et épuré, afin d'utiliser les ressources du PC pour des choses vraiment utiles  :Smile:  Maintenant c'est du gaspillage dans tous les sens.

[troll] Si on veut un WM beau, épuré, léger, performant et qui exploite au mieux les capacités graphiques, ya qu'à utiliser e17  :Very Happy:  [/troll]

----------

## boozo

je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, j'ai essayé il y a quelques mois de cela avec un des livecd de bouletbill et j'ai vraiment été séduit pas leur approche design   :Very Happy:   il me tarde qu'il soit suffisamment stable pour que je me passe ça en fulltime job.

[OT] : je le concède, je n'ai pas suivi toutes les évolutions depuis et mes infos datent un peu : pour ceux qui l'utilise régulièrement et en deux trois mots pour pas trop dévier, peut-on raisonnablement franchir le pas pour une utilisation permanente ? au taf par exemple ? [/OT]

----------

## El_Goretto

Bah, perso un WM, c'est un peu comme un fond d'écran... Ca se change régulièrement quand on s'en lasse. Ou alors faut avoir plusieurs bécanes avec un différent à chaque fois, mais là c'est luxe.  :Smile: 

J'aime bien plusieurs WM sur des critères différents, n'empêche que de manière cyclique, ya un truc lourd qui brille qui atterrit sur ma bécane... Et en repart suivant un labs de temps variable.

Mais je parle bien de mon PC. Hors de question d'avoir une usine à gaz sur un machine "à bosser", ou quelque chose pouvant entraver la concentration (je ne parle pas de la stabilité d'un composant de la machine et des risques de pertes de données associées).

----------

## Ekinai

En même temps, il me semble bien que le driver "radeon" ne gère bien l'accélération 3D que jusqu'au Radeon 9200.

Je vais essayer d'installer XGL pour voir ce que sa donne avec le driver fglrx ^^.

----------

## geekounet

 *boozo wrote:*   

> je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi, j'ai essayé il y a quelques mois de cela avec un des livecd de bouletbill et j'ai vraiment été séduit pas leur approche design    il me tarde qu'il soit suffisamment stable pour que je me passe ça en fulltime job.
> 
> [OT] : je le concède, je n'ai pas suivi toutes les évolutions depuis et mes infos datent un peu : pour ceux qui l'utilise régulièrement et en deux trois mots pour pas trop dévier, peut-on raisonnablement franchir le pas pour une utilisation permanente ? au taf par exemple ? [/OT]

 

Oui ça fonctionne bien mieux qu'avant, je l'utilise tous les jours et je n'ai aucun problème  :Smile:  (à part un segfault parfois tous les 10 jours, mais e17 est assez intelligent pour se relancer tout seul dans ces cas là  :Smile:  )

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je l'utilise tous les jours sur mon portable du boulot et je dois dire que la dernière version marche pas mal. En tout cas  pour moi, ça ne me ralentis pas ds mon travail   :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

Bof. Testé régulièrement et ... dégagé tout aussi régulièrement. Dernière installation en date hier sur un Dell D420 avec XFCE 4.4 : je n'ai plus accès à mon pager avec mes 8 bureaux virtuels et le système rame, alors qu'avec Xfwm seul c'est très réactif ! Donc emerge --unmerge dans la foulée.

Bref, contre-productif. Par contre, certaines idées serait bonnes à prendre pour améliorer les DM actuels... Et puis, j'aime bien ce qui est sobre, pratique et rapide, c'est peut-être pour cela que je ne persévère pas trop avec ce genre de gadget !  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Je l'utilise régulièrement et il fonctionne très bien, j'ai viré toutes les options tape à l'oeil pour ne garder que celles comme le suivi de focus qui sont vraiment un gros plus, AMHA il faut bien le configurer et ne pas se baser sur la première impression et là il devient vite indispensable.

Sinon j'ai les pilotes propriétaires car je n'ai pas le choix, car les drivers libres ne supportent pas ma carte graphique.

----------

## d2_racing

Moi j'utilise AIGLX + Beryl et ça fonctionnait à merveille jusqu'à la version 0.2.1.

Ça doit faire 1 an que j'utilise Beryl...j'ai commencé quand la version 0.1.2 c'est ramassé dans ~x86  :Smile: 

De plus, c'est très très fluide sur ma Radeon 9600 Pro Ultra 128 Meg.J'ai pas mal d'effects sauf que j'ai enlevé l'effect de blur lors de l'ouverture des fenêtres. Je roule en 1024x768 et c'est très bien.

Par contre, depuis la version 0.2.1, ça fonctionne pas du tout.J'ai du restorer mon Stage 5 et masquer la version ­> beryl 0.1.4 avec les dépendances.C'est dommage,car ça fonctionne nickel avec la 0.1.4.

J'ai eu beaucoup de plaisir, mais si ça continu à planter en malade avec des nouvelles version de Beryl, je vais revenir dans un KDE pur (soit quand on va changer de version de KDE ou de GCC).

Je suis certain que le ebuild de beryl 0.1.4 va disparaître au cours des prochains mois, alors cette fonctionnalité gadget va disparaître avec le ebuild dans mon cas.Last edited by d2_racing on Mon Apr 02, 2007 11:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Sinon, tout ça pour dire qu'avec une 9800pro, ya pas photo, c'est XGL+fglrx. Là c'est fluide au possible en 1680x1050. J'ai été galopin et ai voulu tenté l'antialiasing, mais bon, il aime pas (bugs graphiques), et je suppose que vu qu'il est question de textures dans tous les sens, ça n'aurait peut être servi à rien.

Reste ces problèmes de touches clavier qui sont parties en sucette (altgr, opérateurs pavé numérique...), et le pire c'est que ça a l'air "classique" sur XGL...

----------

## nykos

pour les touches claviers ya une solution :

Rajouter dans le fichier /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/Xsetup

```
setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr

sleep 1

setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr

```

bien entendu si tu utilises pas kde faut le mettre autre part mais je te laisse deviner où (vu que j'en ai aucune idée)

----------

## titoucha

Mais @El_Goretto tu poses ta question de clavier un peut partout   :Wink:  j'ai fais la même réponse dans un autre post.

----------

## El_Goretto

Oui oui, dsl, l'euphorie du moment "oh pinaise, ça marche!"  :Smile: 

Merci à vous 2  :Wink: 

----------

## lesourbe

sur un C2D 6600 2 gig de ram geforce 7600 GT ubuntu 64 (resol 1600x1200)-> c'est carrement énorme

sur un portable Targa 3000+ 512 ram radeon 9700 (XGL fglrx) ubuntu 64 (ou gentoo 32 avant crash disque) -> c'est très (très) propre

sur un 1800+ 512 ram geforce ti4200 à 64 meg -> impossible de mater des videos dans le même X tellement ca rame.

NB : j'ai pas voté du coup.

----------

## OuinPis

Sur ma bécane ca fonctionne aussi nikel avec une nVidia 7300GT 256Mo avec des drivers proprio   :Embarassed: 

Par contre il n'est quasiment jamais activé  :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

j'ai un AIGLX/Beryl qui marche vraiment bien. c'est fluide, et sans lourdeur, et tout ça avec le chipset intégré, et des drivers libres !!!

----------

## syphering

De mon coté sur un P IV 2,4B avec 1 GO RAM et une NVIDIA 6600GT 128MO DDR2 c'est roule très bien en 1680x1050. Par contre quelques petites lenteurs dans le cube et ceci de manière très aléatoire, des fois j'ai qu'une appli ouverte est ca lague alors qu'avec plus de dix applis ca fonctionne nickel, bizarre  :Shocked:  et depuis que je suis passé en version 0.2.1 j'ai des problèmes pour redimensionner les fenetres  :Sad: 

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

avec une geforce Go 7950 GTX ça tourne nickel aussi, même si j'ai eu un peu peur au début (car fallait désactiver la détection auto de la fréquence de rafraichissement et mettre celle-ci au max manuellement dans les réglages de beryl).

Now c'est tout bien, tout propre, et si je lance rien qui utilise à fond l'affichage, je peux même faire tourner un jeu comme Nexuiz en même temps que Beryl et ça rame pas d'un pet. C'est beau la technologie  :Smile: 

----------

